# Pearl



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

I am having a very bad week...

Last week, Blackie died... Yesterday, my grandpas dog Foxy (which I grew up with) died.. and today.. Pearl/tiger died..!

Why is this happening to ME?! Why why why! I'm very very depressed... Pearl was supposed to get a mommy-cat today.. but it was to late.. Blackie died right before his vet appointment... Do they do this to me on purpose?


----------



## Audrey (Aug 18, 2003)

Oh Aonir, i'm so sorry to hear that the tigerkitty ' pearl' has died also  ...and u did such a great job!! And sorry for Foxy too! 
It was just not meant to be for those 2 little kittens...but maybe they're better off like this, now they're together..again.

U just hang in there, things will be better, maybe sooner as u think!!


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Oh Aonir, I'm very sorry. These things just happen and it wasn't your or anybody else’s fault. I know it's hard, but those kittens you cared for had it great while they were alive. I've been through times like these before and I understand how you must feel. Keep your head up and remember that you tried your best. I'm so so sorry.


----------



## Majicou (Jun 7, 2003)

I'm very sorry.    
It was so good of you to take on the kittens and care for them. I'm sure they would have been very grateful for all that you did for them.


----------



## Ariel (Aug 27, 2003)

oh Aonir!!!!  That's so terrible that those precious kittens are dying!!!  I'm so sorry!


----------

